# 8/26 and 10/32 drift breaker info



## SnowPlow1 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have both of machines 536.918400 8/26 & 536.918900 10/32 Just interested if there is a real differences
in belt sizes? for auger & drive belts. Looking at sears parts direct, the belts for auger and Trans drive are different
for 8/26. (Auger Belt) 49581MA 36.7 inch raw edge (Trans Drive Belt) 49570MA 37 inch. 

But the 10/32 both belts are the same 51304MA 37 inch. which I had the impression most of the other driftbreakers models with actual peerless transmission units used 37"inch belt. Anybody else run into this issue, when replacing belts.
Or does it even matter since these are just equivalent for replacements offered by Sears/briggs. I need to replace them
after last weeks 14" of fresh lower Michigan Snow. They both chewed thru good until the end, could hear auger belt slipping. I have not touched the belts on them yet.

I read a bit from this forum, that HCBPH has posted about these machines. I have other 1? I need to replace the plastic
axle bearings on the 10/32 , what can be used to align the new bearing with (The 4 hole bolted cast block bearing) he used on his. I don't own a lathe. But need to replace them, the plastic bearings are cracking around bolt flanges. Can the older 10/32 clamshell with bearing be adapted? or is hole the hole pattern different? I have spares from a parts donor machine. But would like the roller bearing better, to move these heavy monster's around a little easier.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If you have the clamshell bushings, no reason not to use them. Thing is they are very hard to find which is why I ended up using roller bearings. As far as an adapter to fit the bearings, try maybe looking at craigslist or local turners club for someone to turn the parts if needed. If you luck out, you might find hole saws that will cut items in the diameter you need (never tried that so don't know if you can get it right or not)

Good luck.


----------



## SnowPlow1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Hcbph

So i should be okay on the replacement sizes on the belts? both machines?

Good suggestion about turners club. If i read correctly you machined the tool to fit the I.D of roller bearing and O.D of axle frame hole. For aligning,the new bearing to drill the new mount holes for the roller bearing mod. The tool is for alignment purposes correct?


I do have spare N.O.S bearing inserts for the clam shells. But if the roller bearings make it easier to move around, might be worth the hassle.

Thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Personally I would have used the bronze bushings and clamshells if I had had them. I will say I think the blower rolls a little better with the roller bearings. 
Yes the adapter is purely to align the bearing to be centered on the hole while drilling the mounting holes, nothing more.
It's been quite a while since I belts so I'd rather beg off that one rather than steer you wrong. Just match up the new ones to the old one in size and you should be OK IMO.
Hope that helps/.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

SnowPlow1 said:


> I have both of machines 536.918400 8/26 & 536.918900 10/32 Just interested if there is a real differences
> in belt sizes? for auger & drive belts. Looking at sears parts direct, the belts for auger and Trans drive are different
> for 8/26. (Auger Belt) 49581MA 36.7 inch raw edge (Trans Drive Belt) 49570MA 37 inch.
> But the 10/32 both belts are the same 51304MA 37 inch.


I'd look at the auger drive pulleys for the respective machines. If they're the same part numbers then there should be no difference in the required belt sizes.


----------



## SnowPlow1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you both, 

for the good suggestions. This will help in the needed R&R for both machines.


----------

